# How much would you pay for him?



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

why would you sell this amazing horse, he is super


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

What breed is he? How long have you owned him? What's his background other than you?

I'd say like, $3000 maybe... just because of his age...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I hate seeing the older ones for sale, right around the age of 20-22 he shouldn't have to worry about switching careers, homes, new buddies. Don't get me wrong - I don't believe in retiring a horse as young as him (Barring any major reason) however this is the time where his usable/great days slow a bit and his needs become higher (More dentist visits, Senior feed, Longer warm ups, A joint supplement if he isn't on one already) 
I'm sure you are aware of this but with a horse in there 20's I would ask a very low re-homing fee ($200) and that you are allowed visits, also that if he does not work for them or you see his heath drop and he is not well cared for that you can buy him back for the fee.
If you just want him gone and do not want that responsibility I would say $500-$700, someone looking for a nice safe starter should be more than happy with him and hopefully he gets to live out his golden years with them 

Thats just my opinion due to age and in this market.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

BaliDoll said:


> What breed is he? How long have you owned him? What's his background other than you?
> 
> I'd say like, $3000 maybe... just because of his age...


He is a Thoroughbred, so he does have the hard keeper trait. I have owned him for about a year and a half. He was trained to race, but never was. He then hit eventing training right away and did that pretty much his entire life. He was trained to do low level gaming somewhere in his life. 

I was thinking WAY less than that, but thank you for being so nice, hehe.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

New_image said:


> I hate seeing the older ones for sale, right around the age of 20-22 he shouldn't have to worry about switching careers, homes, new buddies. Don't get me wrong - I don't believe in retiring a horse as young as him (Barring any major reason) however this is the time where his usable/great days slow a bit and his needs become higher (More dentist visits, Senior feed, Longer warm ups, A joint supplement if he isn't on one already)
> I'm sure you are aware of this but with a horse in there 20's I would ask a very low re-homing fee ($200) and that you are allowed visits, also that if he does not work for them or you see his heath drop and he is not well cared for that you can buy him back for the fee.
> If you just want him gone and do not want that responsibility I would say $500-$700, someone looking for a nice safe starter should be more than happy with him and hopefully he gets to live out his golden years with them
> 
> Thats just my opinion due to age and in this market.


I really dont want to have to rehome him, as I feel like such a bad person for doing that, but we cant afford 3 horses and are down-sizing to one (Bear). It breaks my heart to have to sell him, but it is whats best... ): Plus we are moving this year and dont have the money to pay $1000 a month for board for two horses. Breaks my little heart... ):


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> why would you sell this amazing horse, he is super


I dont want to, but we are moving this spring/summer and we really need to down-size. My mom just doesnt have the money to pay for Junior, Rhedd, and Bear, so we are down-sizing to just Bear.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is a video of Aubre and him (she is the one who rides him):


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw, that's tough  I am so sorry. The old mare I got, she is 21, and was born and raised in one place her whole life! She had been with me for 2 years, but I knew it was so hard on her. When she heard me and my freind call her name, she would walk up to us, but then start looking around for the people she knew... But they had to sell her as well. 

I would say $2000, since he is so well trained. He does have too straight of hind legs (yeah, that's possible) But other than that, he seems like a really nice guy =]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I like him a lot!! I would say $1200 at the MOST.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He certainly looks like a wonderful old man.

His age really makes it difficult. And I have no idea what the horse market in your area is like. I suppose if you found someone looking for something just like him you might be able to get something for him.

Since what you really are trying to do is find him a good home and not have to pay for him anymore why not see if any of the 4-h or pony club kids in your area could use a horse and either sell him for a low price to a known good home or simply give him to them.

I do not recommend putting up a free to a good home ad. But that does not mean you can not give him to someone who turns out to be the right owner.


BTW, maybe it is just me, but he appears to move so stiff behind in the video that I wonder is he actually totally sound?

Why do you say he is triple registered in your original post?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> BTW, maybe it is just me, but he appears to move so stiff behind in the video that I wonder is he actually totally sound?
> 
> Why do you say he is triple registered in your original post?


He is vet/farrier checked sound. He was a little stiff because he hadnt been ridden in a long time (about 2 weeks I think). That is another plus about him, you can get on him after months of not working him and he is totally sane.

Just a little plus I guess. I know some people are really big into the whole reg. thing, so I just added that.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

if an older horse was sound i would pay around 800-1200 for them, as a horse to ride, possibly show at local shows on the flat. Assuming they dont require alot of extra care, meds, special shoes ect. id rather pay a little more for a dead broke horse at any age then a green horse. Do you live in the state of washington?? I would love another horse, but that is across the country from me haha. he doesnt look his age in the still photos.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

The hard keeper trait was what I thought, he looked like a TB. I am a little out of touch with horse prices these days since the last time my parents sold a horse was about 7 years ago, but I think he's worth at MOST $3000 like I said. However, I could see people having a problem with that cause of his age and the fact he's a TB and they'll have to spend a lot to keep him in shape. He looks like he's younger than that and holding up really well though...
It's kind of hard to find a good schooling horse though, I mean there are plenty that are nice enough, but he seems really well broke and is a cute little mover... I like him!

EDIT: I forgot to also say, he seems really diverse in his abilities which is a plus... he's not just strictly for ONE thing, you know? I don't know I'd have to see him and ride him and all but he seems like if he's in good condition he's worth a pretty penny!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I am in Washington state, sorry silly! ;]
I have hoping to get $1000 or best offer. The money will be going into hay and grain for Bear. He doesnt take any extra care, besides things to help him keep his weight up (beet pulp and senior feed). He has always gone barefoot with us.
Thanks!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Just wanted to clear this up. I got mixed up on the pony club thing, lol. He used to do C-3 and could do C-1, maybe C-2. I got all mixed up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I still do not get the triple registered thing. If he is a TB how is he triple registered?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I still do not get the triple registered thing. If he is a TB how is he triple registered?


 
In Canada (he is a Canadian TB) they have riding assotiation (sorry for miss spelling, just woke up, cant think). I cant think of what they are off the top of my head, but he is triple reg.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

He ought to go fast for $1000. I think I would price him closer to $2000. The more you sell him for the better home he is likely to have. I wouldn't do the whole $200 rehoming thing. I wouldn't get a horse like that just because you are letting someone into your life that you don't really know. 20 really isn't that old and he should have several more good years left in him. If I were looking for a horse to start my kids out on I would deffinately pay $2000-3000 for him.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The more you sell him for the better home he is likely to have.


I very much agree with that! If you price him too cheap the people who can afford to keep a 20 year old in great condition won't be looking at him cause they'll think he has "issues" beyond what you say.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not disagree with the statement that the more you sell him for the better home he will get. But one has to remember that the horse market totally sucks right now and this horse is aged. Young sound capable horses are selling for dirt cheap.

Try advertising him for more and if he does not sell then move on.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Exactly. You can always move the price down but you can never move it up. I had a friend that was trying to sell a horse in the classifieds for several weeks and when he raised the price by a thousand dollars by mistake the horse sold in a week. Some people won't look at a cheap horse because they equate price with quality.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

1,000-1,500 with the current industry. There a lot of people looking for a kid safe horse and I think he would be great, but because of his age You won't be getting much. I would be trying to place him so he sells in the right hands and the right home more so than to make 200-300 bucks more than whatever it is you have him listed for.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

He looks like a nice safe horse..because he is older I would ask maybe $1,500 and then if anything try to get $1,000.


----------

